# i now no what is wrong with me?



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hay all,

i put up a thread the other day saying "what the hell is wrong with me"

i went docs yesturday and to my amazment he said i was depressed? :cursing:

i said i dont feel depressed, but he said i am phsicaly depressed.

after my glandular fever its sent me into melt down.

iv bin given some teblets to take every morning. but i havent started traking them yet as i have read that you can get addicated to them.

so i am abit worried about taking them.

but i am now thinking if i dont take them will i get worse??


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:


> hay all,
> 
> i put up a thread the other day saying "what the hell is wrong with me"
> 
> ...


I had tablets for the same thing. I've been taking them since i was 16, some people say stay away from them and get on with it but from personal experience they did and still do the world of good for me.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

physical depression? wat does that feel like i mean the symptoms or is it just loss of energy and cant sleep?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

By the way, mine wasnt physical depression


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

The doctor told me that too but i knew it was keto that was doing it to me. I refused to take the tabs


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

They do tend to give them out like sweets.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

look buddy take the advice off of the other thred. take a week off fvck the tabs for now rest up and then tell me how you feel, you dnt wana be on antidepressants! the doc cant be assed to do any tests so just calling it what he wants. next time you go to the doc tell them same things but add on lack of lebido and erection diss functionand then he should run blood tests for among other things test and thyroid diss function. but take a week off 1st. take the tabs as a last resort!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

could also be stress?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

A lot of people feel like you do at some point in there life, but most wont admit it to anyone, dont worry it's normal it will pass in time.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

dont take anti-depressants mate.... take this for someone who took them for 9 years...... they mask a problem and as soon as you come off the issues come back....

like posted above, relax, chill out and re-charge the batteries for a few weeks... do you more good than any pills will


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> ...
> 
> iv bin given some teblets to take every morning. but i havent started traking them yet as i have read that you can get addicated to them.
> 
> ...


What tablets are they!?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think after glanduler fever you need some rest and keep eating good food and lots of it.

They tried to put me on anti depessents after I had berievement problems i was quite fcuked up, but everything they gave me made me even worse, so i said i would try and sort it myself, now I'm hooked on endorfins (spelling?) so I go the gym and chase the pump, I'd rather do this than there quick fix sollutions..

PS gladuler fever is a [email protected]


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hay all.

many thamks for the replys, youv been great on the advise.

they have given me "citalopram" 10mg

any one used these before.

i have started a weeks rest today. not going to the gym for the whole week. and asof monday not going out in the evenings, going to sit at home and do nothing but watch teli.

i dont want to do this but as said in my other post i do need a break from it all.

i just hope i dont put on to much fat as i put fat on very quickly (dam genes lol)

o i no glanular fever is a c*** its bin a huge curse on my life.

im not going to take any of the tablets. im going to wait till next week after i have rested properly. if it still consists lack of energy ect ill get on the tablets.

yeh phsical depression is lack of energy, mood swings ( get snappy with little things), cant sleep, wake up feeling completly drained

ect ect

bit like glandalur fever but more mentaly tired as well

reps awarded to all ( if it will let me rep u all): )


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

I've had them mate, they not the strongest at 10mg, I was on 50mg as I recall and they made me grit my teeth constantly.... to the extent I couldnt eat because my jaw was so painful....

The side-effects of anti-depressants far outweigh their benefits....

As a result of them I've had....

Anxiety, mood swings, impotence, lack of libido, increase in weight (some slow your metabolism) teeth gritting, random aggression, problems ejaculating (like 5 hours and not even a hope in hell of finishing), dry mouth, headaches, blurred vision...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

He will end up like that old lady in Requiem for a Dream :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Eklektik said:


> I've had them mate, they not the strongest at 10mg, I was on 50mg as I recall and they made me grit my teeth constantly.... to the extent I couldnt eat because my jaw was so painful....
> 
> *The side-effects of anti-depressants far outweigh their benefit*s....
> 
> ...


^^What he says.

Glandular Fever's after-effects do go eventually - relax and sleep as much as possible, eat well, don't overtrain, enjoy life...


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

antis really wont help. beem on citalopram (prozac) a few times.

nothing can help if you suffer from clincal depression or anxiety you just have to learn to live with it i guess...

everyone gets a case of the blues now and again tho, no need for drugs

and what your describing sounds more like a chronic fatigue type of problem so i dont see how prozac treats that anyhow......

their is no cure for chronic fatigue either lol, just rest, reduce stress as much as poss and hope

could also be a post viral thing


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Harry Jack said:


> The doctor told me that too but i knew it was keto that was doing it to me. I refused to take the tabs


so, why go to the Doc's then ? :confused1:

On a side note, im f'kin depressed, called looking after our terrible two year old while she goes out to the cinema with her mates :whistling: ...ah well, few tins of heineken to keep me company and a all dayer tomorow..... :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Pysically depressed yeah i can relate it sounds like me during pct lol.

Honestly i would take the prozac at least for a little while if your personality is not one of those extremely addictive ones where you take a drug once and get hooked.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks again guys for the advice. my current plan is to just to try and over come this crap. not going to let it effect me. to be fair wish me doc didnt tell me what i had and just deal with it.

im going take some much needed rest.

im abit put off these tabs because of the sides such as gaining weight, and losing me hard on, also i do like to shoot me load lol

so going try and set me mind to it and get over it

get the rest in for a week. afte that just take things down a notch and chill a bit more


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Con said:


> Pysically depressed yeah i can relate it sounds like me during pct lol.
> 
> Honestly i would take the prozac at least for a little while if your personality is not one of those extremely addictive ones where you take a drug once and get hooked.


Its not the addictive nature of them though that will do the damage Con, its the fact that Anti-Depressants tend to mask whats wrong, you then come off and the issues are still there. Its about adjusting your life to accomodate whatever has made you depressed, whether its illness, bereavement etc.

Ryan


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Con said:


> Pysically depressed yeah i can relate it sounds like me during pct lol.
> 
> Honestly i would take the prozac at least for a little while if your personality is not one of those extremely addictive ones where you take a drug once and get hooked.


no i cant see myself getting hooked on them.

but is a worry


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

oliver Roberts said:


> hay all,
> 
> i put up a thread the other day saying "what the hell is wrong with me"
> 
> ...


What are the symptoms bud and what are the sides of the tabs?



Ken Hutchinson said:


> They do tend to give them out like sweets.


True and antibiotics are the cure for everything.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

wes said:


> What are the symptoms bud and what are the sides of the tabs?
> 
> my symtoms mate are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> Its not the addictive nature of them though that will do the damage Con, its the fact that Anti-Depressants tend to mask whats wrong, you then come off and the issues are still there. Its about adjusting your life to accomodate whatever has made you depressed, whether its illness, bereavement etc.
> 
> Ryan


Very true Ryan but I assume the depression will go in time if it was caused by the fever. The tabs would just bridge him from now until his depression clears.

That said you do really need to be careful with things like this. During my contest prep i used diazapam and it said on the box after ten days you could get addicted and have withdraws. True enough i used the box which lasted about 12 days or so and after that i had the worst insomnia :cursing:

Oliver those symptoms sound nasty have you tried any relaxing techniques also look at your diet as this makes a huge difference to how you feel.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Con said:


> Pysically depressed yeah i can relate it sounds like me during pct lol.
> 
> Honestly i would take the prozac at least for a little while if your personality is not one of those extremely addictive ones where you take a drug once and get hooked.


I tend to agree with Con here.

My x was on Fluoxetine ( similar to prozac ) for six months, but her's was from a depressive state - not the one given to you by your Doctor.

Any way, she said they really helped her - at a really bad time in her life.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Con said:


> Very true Ryan but I assume the depression will go in time if it was caused by the fever. The tabs would just bridge him from now until his depression clears.
> 
> That said you do really need to be careful with things like this. During my contest prep i used diazapam and it said on the box after ten days you could get addicted and have withdraws. True enough i used the box which lasted about 12 days or so and after that i had the worst insomnia :cursing:


I can completely agree with your Diazepam situation, even attempting to wean off of them the withdrawal symptoms can be quite harsh.... I got horrible migraines with them and as you've mentioned severe insomnia.

Why are they used during contest prep mate? (never done one yet so not sure where they would come in)


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> I can completely agree with your Diazepam situation, even attempting to wean off of them the withdrawal symptoms can be quite harsh.... I got horrible migraines with them and as you've mentioned severe insomnia.
> 
> Why are they used during contest prep mate? (never done one yet so not sure where they would come in)


Near the end of my prep i stopped sleeping properly and developed pretty awful anxiety. I had tried various rx sleeping tabs and they did not help me, i would fall asleep and then wake up in a paniced state a couple of hours later The diazepam helped me a lot while i was using it but in hind sight i dont know if it was worth it. I will not be in a hurry to get them again.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

oliver Roberts said:


> Yeah bud I'd leave those tabs as a very last resort. Just get away from it all and as someone else posted recharge the batts. Mind, body and soul.
> 
> Leave the phone off too, if its better and do something that makes you happy...... Remember laughter is great for the soul.
> 
> All the best bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> hay all.
> 
> many thamks for the replys, youv been great on the advise.
> 
> ...


Food/Sleep/Rest


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I was on Citalopram (10mg) for a wee while a few years back when I was suffering from panic attack, depression and anxiety. They did help alot actually. I don't suffer from panic attacks and my anxiety is no where near as bad now, I know how to control it.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Demand full blood work done.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Oliver those symptoms sound nasty have you tried any relaxing techniques also look at your diet as this makes a huge difference to how you feel.


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

never had a problem with being addicted to prozac tho...in fact i never noticed them doing anything at all, in fact i stopped taking them after a few months and didnt have any withdrawls symptoms at all...

Only thing was for the first few days of starting them i felt a bit sick but it soon went away


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> Have you had tests for a Mastoid problem?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

now i'm confused....

he gives you an anti depressant (for the mind) to cure physical depression? surely if it is physical then a rest solution is best? Now I don't claim to know anywhere near enough about depression and could not beat the training your doctor has but it just seems odd to give a mind drug for a physical complaint.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello mate, I know your worried about fat gain whilst you rest so why don't you go for an hours walk everyday, somewhere nice. It will be relaxing and will prevent any fat gain to a certain degree.


----------



## new_toys (Aug 7, 2009)

I work with depressed people and from my experiences Citalopram does help with depression but it is only a short term measure! It should be noted that for depression cognitive interventions really are the way forward. If low mood and symptoms are still present after the course of medication you should ask your GP for a referral to a mental health practitioner (in no way am i calling you mad) who will assess you and with your help should formulate an action plan which will aim at getting you off the meds.

As for self help carry on going to the gym, eat well and surround yourself with family and friends it really does help. Don't worry about an addiction forming as this is very uncommon in SSRI's (selective serotonin re-uptake inhibiters. They just make you feel pants 

Feel free to PM for any advice and good luck mate


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

once again a big thanks to all.

i no what you mean i dont feel mentaly depressed, im still my happy self. except the odd mood swing which doesnt last long.

just tired all the time. these tabs are surpose to lift me and help me feel better??

but going to rest first then go from there. new_toys thanks for the offer on the pm ill pm you if i get and q's reps awarded


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

reps to all cheers again


----------



## new_toys (Aug 7, 2009)

hey!!! no problems mate not at all. Happy to help out and its what i do @ work anyway. The tablets should help you to feel better, its a sh!t position to be in and a crappy feeling but it will pass man


----------

